# Rotella T6 5W40



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi All,

Is anyone on here running Rotella t6 5w40 in their (compact) tractors? Tractor in Question is a 2010 MF 1635.

[URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2815016750064803886oAQoAS][/URL]


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I have used Rotella for years, in everything. Rotella was the only oil I stocked in my truck repair shop. Some over the road drivers ask for another brand, but not often.
I use it in my Dodge, compact JD,lawn tractors and antique tractors
Personally, I dont think it can be beat, Thats just one man`s opinion.
Good looking tractor BTW


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

DrBailey said:


> I have used Rotella for years, in everything. Rotella was the only oil I stocked in my truck repair shop. Some over the road drivers ask for another brand, but not often.
> I use it in my Dodge, compact JD,lawn tractors and antique tractors
> Personally, I dont think it can be beat, Thats just one man`s opinion.
> Good looking tractor BTW



Thanks. Are you using it in gas vehicles too??


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

WJBMF35 said:


> Thanks. Are you using it in gas vehicles too??


 Im retired now ,but I still keep Rotella stocked on my shelves.
Yes , I use it in gas engines also. Push mowers,lawn tractors and my Dodge is gas. The Dodge is a 2002, never been worked on. Actualy , I have never lost a engine with Rotella.


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

DrBailey said:


> Im retired now ,but I still keep Rotella stocked on my shelves.
> Yes , I use it in gas engines also. Push mowers,lawn tractors and my Dodge is gas. The Dodge is a 2002, never been worked on. Actualy , I have never lost a engine with Rotella.



Sounds great!!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

DrBailey said:


> Im retired now ,but I still keep Rotella stocked on my shelves.
> Yes , I use it in gas engines also. Push mowers,lawn tractors and my Dodge is gas. The Dodge is a 2002, never been worked on. Actualy , I have never lost a engine with Rotella.


I have used Rotella and every other brand under the sun, and same here, I never lost an engine. Engines usually die from defects or neglect.


----------

